

Silk Road investigator pleads guilty to stealing Bitcoins - kailuowang
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/02/carl-force-pleads-guilty/

======
kailuowang
DoJ announcement [http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-silk-road-task-force-
ag...](http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-silk-road-task-force-agent-pleads-
guilty-extortion-money-laundering-and-obstruction)

